# gassy girl with weird vomitng



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

To start off, Zoe passes gas about 5-10 times a day that we notice. We have two pits, Oliver being 60lbs and Zoe is 33lbs. They both get fed Blue Wildnerness Duck or Salmon. Oliver has no issues with vomiting. He does have a little gas but it is nothing compared to Zoe's.

Zoe had an accident in the bedroom about 3 weeks ago. I woke up to her letting loose of some diarrhea and there also appeared to be a big pile of vomit. I had no clue as to what happened with her.. After the cleanup I left her with plenty of water but I didn't feed her for a day. After that everything was back to normal.

Fast forward to today. Zoe vomits at 6:00am and again at 6:30pm. She has been on a strict eating schedule of 1 and 1/8 cups around noon, and another serving around 7pm for about 9 months now. Each time her vomit slightly appears to have kibble in it, but most of it is all chewed up and it just looks like mush. She isn't lethargic and she's just as happy as she can be.

Is there anything that I can do such as switching her diet? After putting Oliver through tplo surgery last week I don't think that I can handle another big vet bill for quite a while.


----------



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

I forgot to add that she is estimated to be 2 years old or so. She was a rescue so we will never know her real age.

I really hate to flood the board with a question that probably gets asked all the time. I'm going to cook up some white rice and give that to her for a couple of days. Gotta start somewhere.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I would hope there is nothing obstructed, nothing gone missing lately that could be stuck in her belly or intestines? If she is playing, eating and going the bathroom it doesn't seem like an obstruction, and you already have her on grain free. Have you thought about adding pumpkin puree to the kibbles? My boy had bad gas and loose stool but when I switched him to the BB wilderness and added a tablespoon of pumpkin to each meal he stiffened up and doesn't have gas (well not daily). You can also boil hamburger or chicken with the rice to get some protein in.


----------



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

She is being her normal jumpy self. I haven't thought about pumpkin.. this is the first time that I've heard about it. thanks


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ames said:


> I would hope there is nothing obstructed, nothing gone missing lately that could be stuck in her belly or intestines? If she is playing, eating and going the bathroom it doesn't seem like an obstruction, and you already have her on grain free. Have you thought about adding pumpkin puree to the kibbles? My boy had bad gas and loose stool but when I switched him to the BB wilderness and added a tablespoon of pumpkin to each meal he stiffened up and doesn't have gas (well not daily). You can also boil hamburger or chicken with the rice to get some protein in.


I agree, thats the 1st thing that came to my mind too is maybe an obstruction.


----------



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

How would one go about clearing an obstruction?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

depending on where the obstruction is, usually ultrasound or xray is used to locate it and depending where it is suregery is often used. when she recovers though does her stool go back to normal or has she had loose stools for awhile? Is there anything you can think of that she may have ate? a toy? clothing? there are other reasons for vomiting and diarreah but seeing as this has happened once already with no explanation I would have her checked out.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

there are some things people try to feed their pups, (spaghetti soaked in butter was a new one for me recently) Vaseline, etc, it MAY help pass the obstruction but if you don't KNOW its just a guessing game. Plus with the weird belly you don't really want to start trying everything. Like Angel said, Obstructions are usually seen with Ultra sounds (xrays cant see clothes or plastic, so unless it metal an Xray cant really find it, I have heard)

and yeah, the pumpkin really worked well for me. now is the season for fresh pumpkins cheap too around me, not sure where u are. I get sugar pumpkin, like for pies. Just wipe olive oil around the pumpkin and put it directly on the rack in your oven stem and all (with something underneath to catch drips) put it on 400 degrees and take it out when you can slice it like butter. depending on size about 1hr 15mins to 1 1/2 hours. Let it cool and cut it and scope out the seeds and skin, I puree it in a food processor, but you can just mash it up with a fork. I use canned pumpkin when the fresh it out, not pumpkin for pies, just pumpkin. You can freeze it in ice cubes, my trays are about 1 tablespoon each cube, I keep one in the fridge to thaw and just keep grabbing out the freezer, they thaw in the fridge between the meals. by spring I was hurting and could really find it in most stores, so I try and stock up. Then I made friends with my local place so they get it for me year round.

Good Luck and keep us updated, hope it turns out OK.


----------



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> depending on where the obstruction is, usually ultrasound or xray is used to locate it and depending where it is suregery is often used. when she recovers though does her stool go back to normal or has she had loose stools for awhile? Is there anything you can think of that she may have ate? a toy? clothing? there are other reasons for vomiting and diarreah but seeing as this has happened once already with no explanation I would have her checked out.


The diarrhea has only happened once in the house. Outdoors I only find solids when I clean the yard. Today it was just vomiting. Like I mentioned earlier, she puked around 630 tonight. I just fed her some rice and ground beef about 20 minutes ago. I followed her outside directly afterwards and she took a solid poop.



ames said:


> there are some things people try to feed their pups, (spaghetti soaked in butter was a new one for me recently) Vaseline, etc, it MAY help pass the obstruction but if you don't KNOW its just a guessing game. Plus with the weird belly you don't really want to start trying everything. Like Angel said, Obstructions are usually seen with Ultra sounds (xrays cant see clothes or plastic, so unless it metal an Xray cant really find it, I have heard)
> 
> and yeah, the pumpkin really worked well for me. now is the season for fresh pumpkins cheap too around me, not sure where u are. I get sugar pumpkin, like for pies. Just wipe olive oil around the pumpkin and put it directly on the rack in your oven stem and all (with something underneath to catch drips) put it on 400 degrees and take it out when you can slice it like butter. depending on size about 1hr 15mins to 1 1/2 hours. Let it cool and cut it and scope out the seeds and skin, I puree it in a food processor, but you can just mash it up with a fork. I use canned pumpkin when the fresh it out, not pumpkin for pies, just pumpkin. You can freeze it in ice cubes, my trays are about 1 tablespoon each cube, I keep one in the fridge to thaw and just keep grabbing out the freezer, they thaw in the fridge between the meals. by spring I was hurting and could really find it in most stores, so I try and stock up. Then I made friends with my local place so they get it for me year round.
> 
> Good Luck and keep us updated, hope it turns out OK.


thanks


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

During this season I give Beastley fresh pumpkin. I don't even get the opportunity to try and cook it. When he see's a pumpkin he goes wild. I just throw it in the yard (small to medium)and he eats it raw. He won't leave the yard until it is completely gone. (That is his dinner for the day) Sometimes he tries to sneak it in the house. You just want to make sure it is paint free. Friends have seen him on a video eating pumpkin. The next day they bring in their pumpkins they used for halloween and give them to me for him. It's a free treat for him.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh I did forget to say if you buy canned pumpkin, make sure it says pure pumpkin don't give him pumpkin mix or puree.


----------



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

Well no vomit this morning and a solid bowel movement. I am puzzled.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ohhh if she hasnt had diarreah and this is just a one time thing i wouldnt think a blockage was causeing this, I read this wrong maybe I thought this was continuous and she had vomitting and diarreah. She may have just aten something she shouldnt have or got into something outside. Just keep an eye on her as long as she is drinking and not continuously vomiting , and she is acting normal I wouldnt worry too much.


----------



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> ohhh if she hasnt had diarreah and this is just a one time thing i wouldnt think a blockage was causeing this, I read this wrong maybe I thought this was continuous and she had vomitting and diarreah. She may have just aten something she shouldnt have or got into something outside. Just keep an eye on her as long as she is drinking and not continuously vomiting , and she is acting normal I wouldnt worry too much.


The diarrhea was a one time thing. The vomiting not so much.

When we first got her back in February she would have short vomiting spells like this, and I assumed it was due to her eating her food so fast. Her vomit also had sticks and string in it. We found out where the string came from and nipped that problem in the bud. I had fed her for a week one small bunch at a time to get her to slow down. The problem went away for the summer. The problem has seemed to show back up again. Which is why I made the thread.

She has even gained 3-5lbs from when we first got her. She mostly always leaves a solid poop. She loves to eat anything... I'm leaning more towards a blockage that can free itself up from time to time if that's possible.

I guess I need to save up for an ultrasound.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

PerfectPit said:


> During this season I give Beastley fresh pumpkin. I don't even get the opportunity to try and cook it. When he see's a pumpkin he goes wild. I just throw it in the yard (small to medium)and he eats it raw. He won't leave the yard until it is completely gone. (That is his dinner for the day) Sometimes he tries to sneak it in the house. You just want to make sure it is paint free. Friends have seen him on a video eating pumpkin. The next day they bring in their pumpkins they used for halloween and give them to me for him. It's a free treat for him.


My boy is a snob, I wish he would just go at it. Dont know what he would do about the seeds though, lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Have you tried changing foods? I have seen foods that are too rich for some dogs and you might have to change foods to see if that helps. Before you do that it may just be too much stomach acid or upset stomach. If this was my dog I would try this first and see if it helps, dogs can get acid reflux too. Try feeding her in a raised position like the the food elevated off the ground. Also give some acid reducer with her food. How long after eating is she throwing up? If it is and hour or less then give her the acid reducer 20 min or so before feeding. Go to CVS, Walgreens or where ever you have a pharmacy and get the generic acid reducer. It is called famotidine, that is the generic name of the drug. You can give that twice a day.

Try that for a week and see if it helps, also a probiotic would help with digestion and the gas. Now if this does not help then I would switch food if you want to feed grain free try TOTW Bison that has always worked well for my dogs who needed grain free but everything else was too rich. My guess is a switch in foods might be the best but I would try the acid reducer first.

I am not worried about a blockage since it sounds more on going and pumpkin is ok but the lose stool is not all the time so I don't think you need it. Also if anyone uses pumpkin use the plain pumpkin not the sweetened kind.


----------



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Have you tried changing foods? I have seen foods that are too rich for some dogs and you might have to change foods to see if that helps. Before you do that it may just be too much stomach acid or upset stomach. If this was my dog I would try this first and see if it helps, dogs can get acid reflux too. Try feeding her in a raised position like the the food elevated off the ground. Also give some acid reducer with her food. How long after eating is she throwing up? If it is and hour or less then give her the acid reducer 20 min or so before feeding. Go to CVS, Walgreens or where ever you have a pharmacy and get the generic acid reducer. It is called famotidine, that is the generic name of the drug. You can give that twice a day.
> 
> Try that for a week and see if it helps, also a probiotic would help with digestion and the gas. Now if this does not help then I would switch food if you want to feed grain free try TOTW Bison that has always worked well for my dogs who needed grain free but everything else was too rich. My guess is a switch in foods might be the best but I would try the acid reducer first.
> 
> I am not worried about a blockage since it sounds more on going and pumpkin is ok but the lose stool is not all the time so I don't think you need it. Also if anyone uses pumpkin use the plain pumpkin not the sweetened kind.


In the past it was as quick as 1 hour before she would vomit, but these past two times she was 12 hours and then 6 hours apart from eating.

If the acid reducer works then wouldn't it be best to just switch her food permanently rather than give her famotidine on a regular basis?

Thank you for the help!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Try changing the food but if it is acid reflux the food won't help much it is too much acid in the stomach and it comes up, food will not help. I guess I would start with the food first and see if that helps, if not try the acid reducer. But have her on the new food for a few weeks or that whole bag before you give up. Also probiotics should help with gas.


----------



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

Just to update, I went to go shop for different food and as soon as I walked in the door it hit me: Zoe gulps down her food within seconds after I put it down. I decided to go find a nice sized rock to go in her food bowl. She now takes at least two minutes to finish her food. So far no vomit and her gas leaks have been reduced greatly. If she continues to vomit I will pursue other measures.


----------



## helhedded (Dec 26, 2009)

update:

Zoe's vomiting has stopped completely. We did however get a little stomach bile one morning but that was while we were feeding here Blue Wilderness. A month ago we switched to Taste Of The Wild and so far we've had great results and her gas has diminished greatly also. Thanks for the tips!

I shot a pic of the high-tech device that curbed her vomiting. (it doesn't chip and she doesn't try to chew on it)


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

great news! Glad she is doing better. lol yeah why spend all that money when a rock gets the job done


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thats great news glad she is doing better , LOL @ that rock lol. Whatever works though and hey atleast its cheap.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome!! Glad she's feeling better.


----------

